
Oregon’s Healthcare Exchange Site Only Works In Internet Explorer - protomyth
http://weaselzippers.us/2013/11/02/oregons-healthcare-exchange-site-only-works-in-internet-explorer/
======
djur
This is misleading. The majority of the site's features work correctly in any
browser I tried. The page highlighted refers to a feature used to fill out the
PDF application in your browser. If the application doesn't support your
browser, you can download the PDF instead.

This appears to be a stopgap until online enrollment is implemented. The copy
is badly written and should be fixed.

------
csmuk
Makes a change. I see a lot of tech sites and blogs these days that barely
work in IE.

------
cbhl
As much as I find this disturbing, I'd rather see a site that works in one web
browser than one that doesn't work at all.

A government site that works only in IE is pretty par for the course; perhaps
it isn't the golden poster child of "Change" that Obama is looking for, but
_if_ the site works in IE, as it claims, that's a start.

Granted, the poor people of Oregon will probably be stuck with this site for
the next decade or two, whether Microsoft decides to maintain backwards
compatibility with older IE engines or not.

------
bcj
Nitpick: Chrome and Firefox both don't use Webkit.

------
nailer
Blogspam. Origin link: [http://www.buzzfeed.com/hunterschwarz/oregons-health-
insuran...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/hunterschwarz/oregons-health-insurance-
exchange-site-only-works-with-inter)

